# Why I think my V is a teenager!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I want to start this post so we can all share stories about how our Vs act like teenagers.

My Mac who is 8 months old loves sticks at the moment. However if I find a stick and throw it he looks at me as if to say, "You are so not cool" and doesn't often chase the stick. However if he finds a stick that he likes he runs around with it in his mouth as to say "look at me I am so great"


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin gets bitchy and talks back when he doesn't get his way. Then he sulks, and runs to Dad to try to get him to give in.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

kristen said:


> Odin gets bitchy and talks back when he doesn't get his way. Then he sulks, and runs to Dad to try to get him to give in.


Elroy does the same thing. And lately I've been noticing it takes him a lot longer to complete a sit or down command. He's definitely been testing us over the last few months, he's 11 months now.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

One word "defiance". When they start to do that be patient; it will be another 4-5 months before you get them back to total obedience. ;D


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

kristen said:


> Odin gets bitchy and talks back when he doesn't get his way. Then he sulks, and runs to Dad to try to get him to give in.


Oh God. Lexie has been doing this for months. Her temper tantrums last for 5-10 mins at a time and she tries to get daddy to give in when mommy has already told her no. She has also decided to not listen to a **** thing any of us tell her so we're working on reinforcing all her commands. sigh. these teenage years are trying! hahaha


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley went from doing completely reliable sit/stays one week to 75% reliable and 25% "Eh, I'm bored with this, I think I will pretend I forgot what you told me to do and go sniff around." It's driving me CRAZY! We've really stepped up the training at home and that seems to have helped, a little.



kristen said:


> Odin gets bitchy and talks back when he doesn't get his way. Then he sulks, and runs to Dad to try to get him to give in.


Haha, Ri has started this as well. She's mastered this super-annoying kind of whining-trill sound... oh boy, I'm dreading the next few months.


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

Well Lexie is 17months old and I can tell ya, she's been in this teenage nonsense for months. Hoping for a 2yr attitude change. :-D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

With a very strong training regimen, Copper came out of it at around 14 months. He is 20 months now, and responds like an army Sargent! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

With V's they tend to have two teenage hoods. So keep your eye out for the 2nd one which can be from 2.5 to 3.5 years.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We are starting Teen 1 training with Pippa on Monday. She definitely, at 8 months, has started "talking back" and has now started jumping up when she doesn't get her treat when she wants it....um NO. I've been putting her in a lot of sit/stays when I need an attitude change with her. Hoping the more i add on obedience training, the shorter the teen stage will be....? :


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

nicoledeez said:


> Hoping for a 2yr attitude change. :-D


Same here! Even though Sophie is getting much better with not talking back, there is still room for improvement!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

Except from my post about Bailey in the "wonder years."

_Bailey is testing adulthood. He is testing me now. These are interesting times in raising an intact male. Never done this before. Casar tells that during this age dogs are "given up" to shelters. That cute puppy is no longer cute nor a puppy any more when the "true dog" comes out in them.

Bailey never did try to mount the female, for which I was grateful, but the poor girl's ears sure were wet from all the licking he did.

So here is another part of learning how to deal with this highly spirited, bright and strong-willed male hunting dog. 

I know this stage will pass. In the meantime, Bailey will have to KNOW that I am the Alpha male. He may stay on leash a lot more over the next few months. His training will be tougher and commands stronger.

And yes, I did order our nice new training collar with a 1/2 mile range. Should arrive any day.

In my opinion, all teenage boys (including human ones that date our daughters) should wear one_.

Enjoy. We survived two teenage daughters and now two teenage Vizslas. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The good news is, that with a V, you get to enjoy TWO teenage stages. They go through another between 2.5 and 3 years. This one though, is where they really get stubborn!  A mate with two had to send them to Boarding school when they hit that age. Apha dog training here in Victoria, is like a boot camp for dogs. You send them there for a minimum of two weeks, they give you back a robot! The handover teaches you all you need to know in half a day and the dog is good to go.

I've seen the results, it does work. But to me, unless I had issues, I would rather handle it myself. 

I am sure you guys will have something akin to Alpha over there. Quite possible the theories and business model are adopted from you anyhoo!!!


----------

